# Royal bike



## Miketothek (Jul 10, 2018)

So I bought this bike for 25 bucks today. I thought it was a royal prince but the badge says royal made in the Netherlands. 

I'm working on getting it rideable. Does anyone know where I can get a new gear cable for my 3 speed? The rear hub works and sounds good but the cable is trashed. 

Thanks


----------



## Miketothek (Jul 12, 2018)

So its a 1960. Tested everything today. Works good. Hopefully I can use the original shift cable.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 13, 2018)

Love that head-tube lug work!


----------

